# Reptiles in Bedfordshire?



## Darrell

Hello, I was just wondering or more fascinated to know what wildlife i would have local to me mainly reptiles, I know we get slow worms around here but i've never seen one myself, does anyone from the same area know if i would have any adders or alike local?


cheerss :2thumb:


----------



## Grandpa

Hi,

There are grass snakes in the Sandy area, also if you are into amphibians the famous Bedford Midwife toads, or the Natter jack colony and Common lizards at the RSPB lodge again in Sandy..


----------



## Darrell

Grandpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are grass snakes in the Sandy area, also if you are into amphibians the famous Bedford Midwife toads, or the Natter jack colony and Common lizards at the RSPB lodge again in Sandy..


Thanks i'll look into this sandy is only 5 minutes up the road from me never knew about this! 

cheers mate :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Green31

Darrell said:


> Hello, I was just wondering or more fascinated to know what wildlife i would have local to me mainly reptiles, I know we get slow worms around here but i've never seen one myself, does anyone from the same area know if i would have any adders or alike local?
> 
> 
> cheerss :2thumb:


where have you found slow worms in Bedford id love to no? :2thumb:


----------

